# Liquid Soap...It Was Easy!



## osso (Sep 14, 2015)

Finally made my first batch of liquid soap! I was so glad to read through the posts here on the glycerin method, otherwise I would still be dragging my feet. Neutralizing, thickening, sequestering...sounds so fussy and time consuming.

I used the SBM calc and used 1:1 water to dissolve the KOH, then added 2 parts glycerin. Added the hot solution to my melted oils and just cold processed it to paste. Hubby looked at me like I was a lunatic when I got excited about flying bubbles  So now I'm just taking my time diluting.

Here is the paste:




Just wanted to share since I'm super excited about it. And say thanks to IrishLass, Susie, DeeAnna, Faith and everyone who shared so much info here!!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 14, 2015)

_Sweet!_ I'm jumping for joy for you! Welcome to a whole new addiction!!! 


IrishLass


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 14, 2015)

You sound just as excited as I was about the flying bubbles!  And the glycerin method is really so much easier and less fussy than cooking the paste until neutral.  Plus once you dilute it's instant gratification for testing new EO/FOs which I love!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 14, 2015)

Seeing all of this successful glycerin method posts makes me wish I didn't have a 4 L jug of 45% w/w potassium hydroxide in water but... then I remember I got it for free and I shouldn't complain!!

I'm glad the liquid soaping went well for you!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dahila (Sep 14, 2015)

I made my first glycerin method too, but I had never seen flying bubbles .. whyyyyyyyy? I am going to make another batch soon )


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 14, 2015)

"...4 L jug of 45% w/w potassium hydroxide in water..."

You have no excuses, Galaxy. Just add the glycerin needed to raise the water phase weight to 2 times the required KOH weight. Make soap. If lucky, enjoy flying bubbles. Voila. 

(For the record, I've not seen flying bubbles either, but that's okay. I'm just tickled that this method is so easy, simple and reliable.)


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 14, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Seeing all of this successful glycerin method posts makes me wish I didn't have a 4 L jug of 45% w/w potassium hydroxide in water but... then I remember I got it for free and I shouldn't complain!!
> 
> I'm glad the liquid soaping went well for you!! :mrgreen:


 
Chin up, Galaxy! Good news- you can actually use your master-batch KOH solution to make glycerin liquid soap! :grin: You'll probably need to do some extra math, but it can be done. 

With the last batch that I made of the 65% OO formula, I did an experiment where I dissolved my KOH with an equal amount of water, and then when it was dissolved (all of 1.5 minutes later or something like that), I added my entire recipe amount of glycerin to it, and then I dumped the KOH/water/glycerin mixture right into to my warmed oils to saponify. 

I just had to be mindful later on during dilution to use less dilution water than I normally use for this recipe. I actually ended up having a little mishap with that, though, btw (see post 111 of this thread), but my soap still came out great in the end. 


ETA: I see DeeAnna and I were cross-posting! lol

IrishLass


----------



## osso (Sep 14, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> You sound just as excited as I was about the flying bubbles!  And the glycerin method is really so much easier and less fussy than cooking the paste until neutral.  Plus once you dilute it's instant gratification for testing new EO/FOs which I love!



Yessssss! I can make a bunch of different scents from one batch. All my sample bottles will be put to use!

Galaxy, I love that I can dissolve the KOH in water super easily and then add the glycerin with no heating necessary. Definitely use your masterbatch and add glycerin!


----------



## tyerod (Sep 20, 2015)

I too just jumped into the liquid soap ring using the glycerin method.  I did get flying bubbles.  I was amazed as the bubbles popped out of the pot and zipped past my head.  It doesn't zap but registers at a pH of 10 on the old strips I have.  I have a small portion diluting now for testing.  Will be trying different fragrances in other portions later.  My recipe and method were largely based on IrishLass' method posted in another thread.


----------



## HorseCreek (Sep 20, 2015)

Ok, I must be living in a cave!  Can someone link me think glycerin method????


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 20, 2015)

Here ya go:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114


IrishLass


----------

